# [SOLVED] Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen &amp; Touch Tablet problems



## deadringer14 (Apr 6, 2014)

Vague title I know...
Anyways, for some reason every time I turn the 'Touch' on and try to move the cursor, the cursor will move by itself to the top left hand corner. It won't move if I continue to try and touch it.
Another problem is when I try to write on the 'Bamboo Paper' there'll just be lines and the pen menu keeps opening. 











I've updated the driver so many times and nothing changes.
The same thing happens on ChibiPaint on RateMyDrawings.
I AM GOING INSANE. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Thanks


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*

Do you have another machine on which you can test the tablet?

It sounds like there's a problem with the capacitive layer responsible for controlling touch, and that something is creating a fixed capacitance point somewhere at the upper left portion of the tablet. If you can connect it to another machine to see if the problem persists (preferably one with another OS version on it), it would go a long way to narrowing down the source of the failure though.


----------



## deadringer14 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*



Fjandr said:


> Do you have another machine on which you can test the tablet?
> 
> It sounds like there's a problem with the capacitive layer responsible for controlling touch, and that something is creating a fixed capacitance point somewhere at the upper left portion of the tablet. If you can connect it to another machine to see if the problem persists (preferably one with another OS version on it), it would go a long way to narrowing down the source of the failure though.


Hey, I tried the tablet on my sister's laptop and it worked fine on hers. Touch and all. Is there something wrong like with my laptop then or is it like settings?
When I used it on her laptop all I did was download the driver and it worked.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*

What are the respective operating systems on both machines? Are the driver versions identical?


----------



## deadringer14 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*



Fjandr said:


> What are the respective operating systems on both machines? Are the driver versions identical?


I believe I Vista and she has Windows 7. Both driver versions are the same. I don't know if this'll make any difference but on my laptop I have the Bamboo Dock however not on my sister's laptop.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*

It's possible that's the difference. I haven't every used a Wacom product on Vista (skipped that OS completely), so I'm not up on any of the possible quirks that might come as a result of that OS. You may want to see if you get different results by using the Dock on her laptop (if she'll let you :smile and/or not using it on yours.

Make incremental changes when troubleshooting, and it becomes much easier to narrow down the problem. If you only take one step at a time on each machine, you'll know the instant you've taken that final step.


----------



## deadringer14 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*



Fjandr said:


> It's possible that's the difference. I haven't every used a Wacom product on Vista (skipped that OS completely), so I'm not up on any of the possible quirks that might come as a result of that OS. You may want to see if you get different results by using the Dock on her laptop (if she'll let you :smile and/or not using it on yours.
> 
> Make incremental changes when troubleshooting, and it becomes much easier to narrow down the problem. If you only take one step at a time on each machine, you'll know the instant you've taken that final step.


ugh, no that's not it.
I got rid of the entire bamboo dock but nothing's changed. I have not had this problem for a long time and I've been using this tablet with this OS perfectly fine. I recently downloaded the new version of java, could that be the problem??


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*



deadringer14 said:


> I have not had this problem for a long time and I've been using this tablet with this OS perfectly fine.


Are you saying the problem just cropped up and the tablet was playing nice with your machine until just recently?


----------



## deadringer14 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*



Fjandr said:


> Are you saying the problem just cropped up and the tablet was playing nice with your machine until just recently?


Yes. It was working fine from purchase but the problem began only recently. The only things I've either updated or changed: Java and tablet driver.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*

Have you tried rolling back to a previous driver version? The other thing to try would be to uninstall Java and see if that has an effect, though I've never heard of a JVM causing conflicts with a tablet. Worth a shot though, just to rule it out.


----------



## deadringer14 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Re: Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch Tablet problems*



Fjandr said:


> It's possible that's the difference. I haven't every used a Wacom product on Vista (skipped that OS completely), so I'm not up on any of the possible quirks that might come as a result of that OS. You may want to see if you get different results by using the Dock on her laptop (if she'll let you :smile and/or not using it on yours.
> 
> Make incremental changes when troubleshooting, and it becomes much easier to narrow down the problem. If you only take one step at a time on each machine, you'll know the instant you've taken that final step.


Oh I finally got it working! 
It was the new driver that was messing it up. I just deleted the newest driver and installed the previous one and it works! thanks for all your help anyways! much appreciated.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you got it working. Sometimes the newest drivers break things with hardware, and that's been an issue with Wacom drivers in particular a number of times.


----------

